# cold plus handling mice



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ok so last sunday night my throat started hurting, this led to a full cold

fast forward to today and i have a slightly stuffy nose but when i blow it its back to normal snot

i dont feel ill, sore throat gone, aches and pains gone etc

would it be ok to start handling my mice again?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive always handled my mice and rats when Ive got cold, with no ill effects. I know hamsters however can catch human colds so Ive always had someone else deal with the hamsters when I had them, now my daughter looks after our only hamster it isnt an issue though. Hope your cold is better soon.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive always handled my mice and rats when Ive got cold, with no ill effects. I know hamsters however can catch human colds so Ive always had someone else deal with the hamsters when I had them, now my daughter looks after our only hamster it isnt an issue though. Hope your cold is better soon.


oh, i thought mice had more of a chance of catching human cold than hamsters

oh dear, ive been handling my hamsters too  they all seem ok though


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

We are currently treating a mouse we have for a RI which apparently he most likely caught from us


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

salemsparklys said:


> We are currently treating a mouse we have for a RI which apparently he most likely caught from us


Mice can't catch human colds or anything else off us bar Strept. pneumoniae, ringworm and staph...so it won't have come from you.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

salemsparklys said:


> We are currently treating a mouse we have for a RI which apparently he most likely caught from us


awww, i hope the little one gets better soon


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> Mice can't catch human colds or anything else off us bar Strept. pneumoniae, ringworm and staph...so it won't have come from you.


so they definitely cant catch human colds then?


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

yep rats and mice can't catch human influenza.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Tomskrat said:


> yep rats and mice can't catch human influenza.


what about the common cold though, thats different to influenza isnt it?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> what about the common cold though, thats different to influenza isnt it?


As I wrote earlier, they CANNOT catch anything from us, bar what I listed.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> As I wrote earlier, they CANNOT catch anything from us, bar what I listed.


grrrr, i could have been cuddling my girls all along to help me feel better lol

thanks for the information


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

spoiled_rat said:


> Mice can't catch human colds or anything else off us bar Strept. pneumoniae, ringworm and staph...so it won't have come from you.


Hmm, vet said they can


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

salemsparklys said:


> Hmm, vet said they can


It's a common misconception that they can, but over the years I have handled many rodents when I have had colds/flu and can honestly say that not one single rodent caught a cold from me


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

salemsparklys said:


> Hmm, vet said they can


Well that vet is an ass, I would change vets if it was me. If they can't even get the basics right, how can you trust them with something more serious?


----------

